

Medical Reviews of "House" - nearestneighbor
http://www.politedissent.com/house_pd.html

======
nearestneighbor
I wanted to ask House fans with any kind of medical background: are real
doctors expected to have as much encyclopedic knowledge of even rare diseases
as Dr. House seems to display?

My own experience with MDs, in good hospitals, was that they misdiagnose even
simple and common things, that they should have been able to diagnose
correctly, given the symptoms.

~~~
chc
I'm no doctor, but even on the show, House's expertise is portrayed as
extraordinary.

~~~
JacobAldridge
And he still gets it wrong at least three times an episode (twice if there's a
compelling personal narrative to fit in as well).

------
sliverstorm
I have always felt the existence of pages like these, picking apart House and
actually analyzing the content, was a good sign. If House was way off base, it
would simply be dismissed out of hand.

~~~
nearestneighbor
I don't know. I thought radiation to treat a possible brain tumor without
knowing where it is was way off-base.

~~~
sliverstorm
Oh, it'll be totally loopy sometimes. I never expected perfection.

